# What is White Privilege?



## Bush92 (Jan 16, 2015)

In the year 2015, what is "White privilege?" This term is used by liberals to justify the concept of White guilt. Really? 2015?


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

The 400 year head start on obtaining and controlling resources and the systems that finance, legislate, and maintain those resources.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 16, 2015)

White privileged was garnered by the white man's burden...


----------



## Roadrunner (Jan 16, 2015)

Bush92 said:


> In the year 2015, what is "White privilege?" This term is used by liberals to justify the concept of White guilt. Really? 2015?


White privilege is the excuse used by the shiftless for being shiftless.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 16, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > In the year 2015, what is "White privilege?" This term is used by liberals to justify the concept of White guilt. Really? 2015?
> ...


While working for many years, it never entered my mind...


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 16, 2015)

Do you live in a home with a mother and a father?  Does dad work?  Do you know who your siblings are?   Does your family avoid using drugs or getting drunk?  Have you never been in a prison either as an inmate or a visitor?  

You are privileged.   You can expect to graduate high school and go on to college.  Graduate college, marry and raise your own family as a consequence of that privilege.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Do you live in a home with a mother and a father?  Does dad work?  Do you know who your siblings are?   Does your family avoid using drugs or getting drunk?  Have you never been in a prison either as an inmate or a visitor?
> 
> You are privileged.   You can expect to graduate high school and go on to college.  Graduate college, marry and raise your own family as a consequence of that privilege.


And still not get to the point you could expect if you had done all those things while being white.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

White privilege is being able to use your given name and expect a call back for a job interview.

Employers Replies to Racial Names

"A job applicant with a name that sounds like it might belong to an African-American - say, Lakisha Washington or Jamal Jones - can find it harder to get a job. Despite laws against discrimination, affirmative action, a degree of employer enlightenment, and the desire by some businesses to enhance profits by hiring those most qualified regardless of race, African-Americans are twice as likely as whites to be unemployed and they earn nearly 25 percent less when they are employed."


----------



## Meathead (Jan 16, 2015)

You see the name like Lakisha or Jamal and you think you're reading a police report or about some little kid shot in Chicago.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> The 400 year head start on obtaining and controlling resources and the systems that finance, legislate, and maintain those resources.


Sounds like a racist Eugenics argument to me.


Meathead said:


> You see the name like Lakisha or Jamal and you think you're reading a police report or about some little kid shot in Chicago.





Moonglow said:


> White privileged was garnered by the white man's burden...


oh, you mean the period when western science, math, education, and common law were exported around the world . this in turn eradicated diseases and help build democracy.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> The 400 year head start on obtaining and controlling resources and the systems that finance, legislate, and maintain those resources.


Asians in America do better than whites. Is there also Asian privilege?


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 16, 2015)

Bush92 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > The 400 year head start on obtaining and controlling resources and the systems that finance, legislate, and maintain those resources.
> ...


Democracy was around long before that...and democracy is not what was spread...


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > The 400 year head start on obtaining and controlling resources and the systems that finance, legislate, and maintain those resources.
> ...


Yet there is a shortage of dry cleaners...


----------



## boedicca (Jan 16, 2015)

White Privilege is a dog whistle for aggrieved losers to try to silence people who don't agree with them.


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Jan 16, 2015)

A  Myth........


----------



## Disir (Jan 16, 2015)

Bush92 said:


> In the year 2015, what is "White privilege?" This term is used by liberals to justify the concept of White guilt. Really? 2015?


Would you buy this cookbook US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Wake (Jan 16, 2015)

White privilege is not behaving like an obnoxious ghetto rat at a job interview or in the professional work setting.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Jan 16, 2015)

Bush92 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > The 400 year head start on obtaining and controlling resources and the systems that finance, legislate, and maintain those resources.
> ...



Asclepias is known to wash his wife's dishes nightly, pay no heed to that mangina.


----------



## NLT (Jan 16, 2015)

What is White Privilege?
Not having his job.

*

 *


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Bush92 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > The 400 year head start on obtaining and controlling resources and the systems that finance, legislate, and maintain those resources.
> ...


It is a racist eugenics argument. What do you think whites had to do to to make sure they controlled all the resources?

Nothing about math or science is western. Its all based on the foundation learned from Africa and then relearned from the Moors.  You wouldnt be able to count using the 10base numbering systerm


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > The 400 year head start on obtaining and controlling resources and the systems that finance, legislate, and maintain those resources.
> ...


Yes. Whites want to be more like Asians since they believe them to be smarter than themselves. Now what does that have to do with control and ownership of the resources and the systems that govern them?


----------



## NLT (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


The Greeks and Asians were do mathmatics long before the moors.

History of mathematics - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Thats what men do. Only boys that have small genitalia syndrome resist washing dishes.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

NLT said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


Egyptians, Indians, and other Africans were doing math before that. Thats who taught the Greeks.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


East Asians are more intelligent, that's as conclusive as who occupies the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Your position is that whites somehow have an advantage. Do Asians have more of an advantage than whites?

[ ] Yes
[ ] No


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


I agree they are more intelligent than you. Most people are.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


No. They dont own the system nor the resources in this country.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 16, 2015)

White privilege can be seen operating in every aspect of American society to some degree. Take the operation and administration of USMB. I doubt if any Blacks or other minorities are Mods or administrators here. As a result bigotry and outright racism by frustrated or mean spirited Whites WAS endemic here just as it was virtually  on every board I've logged onto. The "N" word has been used repeatedly; When the rep system was in place, blacks who spoke up to defended themselves were punished severely with low REP and red icons.
White Privilege was bolstered by the old system and used with disdain and impunity with no fear of retribution or accountability. 
Bigots lost a valuable tool when responsible White administrators ejected the REP system and started to ban some of the more vehement racists but some never missed a beat and continue to troll for  racist dialogue. Those kind of Whites seem to be ubiquitous all over the Internet and, due to their numbers, are enjoying the fruits of White privilege with every anti-Black post they can muster. White Privilege is their drug of choice.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


And yet they do better. There goes your argument about anyone having an advantage or privilege.


----------



## hazlnut (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> The 400 year head start on obtaining and controlling resources and the systems that finance, legislate, and maintain those resources.




Brilliantly said, we should just end the thread with that.  Question asked and answered.  In a perfect world with only intelligent and reasonable people, that would be enough...


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> White privilege can be seen operating in every aspect of American society to some degree. Take the operation and administration of USMB. I doubt if any Blacks or other minorities are Mods or administrators here. As a result bigotry and outright racism by frustrated or mean spirited Whites WAS endemic here just as it was virtually  on every board I've logged onto. The "N" word has been used repeatedly; When the rep system was in place, blacks who spoke up to defended themselves were punished severely with low REP and red icons.
> White Privilege was bolstered by the old system and used with disdain and impunity with no fear of retribution or accountability.
> Bigots lost a valuable tool when responsible White administrators ejected the REP system and started to ban some of the more vehement racists but some never missed a beat and continue to troll for  racist dialogue. Those kind of Whites seem to be ubiquitous all over the Internet and, due to their numbers, are enjoying the fruits of White privilege with every anti-Black post they can muster. White Privilege is their drug of choice.


They're a pack of rabid Jews and Muslims.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


US Asians dont do better in the US than whites. Please point out the systems/resources they control if you can.


----------



## OldUSAFSniper (Jan 16, 2015)

What is 'white privilege?'  A falsehood, an excuse, a fantasy, a dream, a lie.  See 'tooth fairy', 'sasquatch', or any other of a thousand mythical creatures and you'll be in the same realm as 'white privilege'.  Akin to statements such as "Liberals are more tolerant'. 

In other words, the same as those piles of matter laying in a pasture... but those piles of matter are much more beneficial.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Of course they do better. Better in school, better in business, their families have less divorce, etc. And this even though they don't control the systems/resources.

Of course both groups do better than blacks.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


You failed to point out what they control and how this proves there is no white privilege.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Their success. You should give it a try instead of blaming it on the fallacy of white privilege.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


What does that have to do with white privilege?


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


That it's a fallacy. Now go worry about your hair.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


How is it a fallacy? You still havent explained.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


The fallacy is that whites have an advantage as a race because they control the systems/resources of the country.

And yet, even though they have no control over the resources/systems of the country, Asians do better than whites.

Run along now. Tyrone has some crack.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > White privilege can be seen operating in every aspect of American society to some degree. Take the operation and administration of USMB. I doubt if any Blacks or other minorities are Mods or administrators here. As a result bigotry and outright racism by frustrated or mean spirited Whites WAS endemic here just as it was virtually  on every board I've logged onto. The "N" word has been used repeatedly; When the rep system was in place, blacks who spoke up to defended themselves were punished severely with low REP and red icons.
> ...


 
Oh, I doubt that! Rabbi is a pseudo-Jew so he doesn't count. The standard rank and file racists here are generally White Christians who are following in the "conservative" foot steps of their powerful White Christian forefathers: German Nazi Christians, Christian slave masters, Christian architects of Indian genocide and Jim Crow including  Picnic lynching and the KKK!


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


You have yet to show any evidence that white privilege is a fallacy. What race controls the systems and resources? Asians dont do better than whites. If they did they would own the resources and systems.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


I know that. And I'm not talking about Rabbi. More yet, the muslim is a mincing gay. It's quite the rainbow coalition in charge here.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Yeah good argument. Go tell it to Tyrone. Crack's almost gone.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


So that means you admit you dont know what you are talking about?  Please explain yourself. Show me how Asians control who gets hired and who doesnt in the US.


----------



## guno (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Edgetho (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> You have yet to show any evidence that white privilege is a fallacy. What race controls the systems and resources? Asians dont do better than whites. If they did they would own the resources and systems.








Idiot


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


That means I admit you don't know what you're talking about lol.

Any advantage or privilege that allows others to do better is no privilege at all. Nah mean, homie?


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Edgetho said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > You have yet to show any evidence that white privilege is a fallacy. What race controls the systems and resources? Asians dont do better than whites. If they did they would own the resources and systems.
> ...


Typical of low intelligence. Thats median income. What does that have to do with white priviledge? Give me an explanation how that means whites dont have it set up to succeed? Is your point that Asians generally outwork whites and make more money the basis of your argument?


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


I dont see any ownership of resources and systems that provide jobs and make policy. You have failed to prove your case and as typical of a person of low intellect your response is insults.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You name it. Asians are the most intelligent and successful, and blacks are at the bottom of both. White privilege is the only thing you've got to explain black failure. That's it.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


And yet, despite that horrible handicap, Asians still do better than whites. You have already lost your case and just keep posting nonsense.


----------



## Edgetho (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> I dont see any ownership of resources and systems that provide jobs and make policy. You have failed to prove your case and as typical of a person of low intellect your response is insults.





Occam's Razor, dewd.  I believe he just thinks you're stupid.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


They dont do better. If they did they would own everything. Your refusal to understand that concept speaks to your ability to use critical thinking skills. What you are mistakenly assuming is that being the highest paid workers translates into power and the ability to set up a system to benefit them. Just because they earn more money than most whites that are lazy and dont work as hard does not equal power.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> The 400 year head start on obtaining and controlling resources and the systems that finance, legislate, and maintain those resources.


Just like how established black privilege in South Africa worked against whites there. 
Wait a minute...


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Edgetho said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I dont see any ownership of resources and systems that provide jobs and make policy. You have failed to prove your case and as typical of a person of low intellect your response is insults.
> ...


Thats ok. I think he is lacking in critical thinking skills.


----------



## NLT (Jan 16, 2015)

You know its great when I walk down the street people do not go to the other side, when I see an old lady, she doesn't get scared.
When I walk into a 7-11 the owner doesn't think he is about to be robbed. When I drive down the road I don't worry about getting pulled over. Yep White life is good.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Jeez no wonder your race is at the bottom and can't rise. If, as you claim, whites have privilege that others don't, then for some reason whites have given Asians an advantage over themselves and both have kept the advantage over blacks.


----------



## Edgetho (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


I already explained that Asians are viewed as more intelligent than whites and the whites in power will hire them before hiring a white person. However, you seem to be unable to grasp this one simple fact. A white person is making that decision. Now I can quickly dismantle your Asian argument since you cant explain why they dont run the country. Just give me the word.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


Not all Asians are as successful as you seem to think. Any so-called race has it's share of failures and success stories. obviously, you haven't noticed the quiet rise of African immigrants who are outperforming even the Asians academically; not only in America but in the UK as well.

I don't expect a layman like you to understand the psychological impact of slavery on native born Blacks. You probably never will. But even a throwback like you has to admit that considering the short time from manumission to present and an even shorter time from Jim Crow to present...native born Blacks have done remarkably well. Most are solidly rooted in Christianity and are paying taxes on that trillion dollars they spend in White owned businesses every year. I agree, that isn't necessarily the mark of success as a group. To me, the real measure of success will be when Blacks learn to harness that spending power and use it to develop and promote their own political and business interests.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Asians are viewed as more intelligent than whites, and blacks are viewed as less intelligent than both. These views are the result of every basis of success. 

Maybe it's an Asian/White conspiracy. Do you think it's an Asian/White conspiracy, homie?


----------



## NLT (Jan 16, 2015)

You know what I find funny are black African immigrants that come here and speak better English the American blacks do.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Come now. I'm not the one claiming there is a white privilege. Not ALL whites are more successful than some blacks. Put on your big boy pants.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Caribe is actually a black person that wants desperately to be white. She believes that children with "good hair" have to have white in them.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


Privilege has to be used. It doesnt mean the white guy living in the trailer park gets a new Bentley for being white.


----------



## Edgetho (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> I already explained that Asians are viewed as more intelligent than whites and the whites in power will hire them before hiring a white person. However, you seem to be unable to grasp this one simple fact. A white person is making that decision. Now I can quickly dismantle your Asian argument since you cant explain why they dont run the country. Just give me the word.



What an ass you are.

We all remember Sir Isaac Chung and Albert Ein Wong.  Not mention Stephen Hawkchong.

You need to grow up.  Fast.

Is there 'White Privilege'?  Almost certainly.

But there is also 'Tall Privilege' and 'Good Looks' privilege.  Two things you're born with that people think signify some kind of superiority.

Deal with it.  Get over it.  Stop whining and go to work.

BTW, Asians aren't deemed to be 'more intelligent'.  That's just ignorant.

You know what employers like about Asians?  They are generally some hard-working mofos.  Their work ethic is off the scale.  They're usually sober, prompt, courteous, family raising, studious types who understand that a job is a privilege and they're more than happy to work hard to please the Company they work for

How about you?


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


Your argument is dying with each post. Who said anything about a conspiracy? There were not a lot of Asians around when the system was put in place.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


If privilege isn't used, it doesn't exist at all.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


And yet, despite this devastating handicap, they are still able to do better than whites. Your argument never got off the ground.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


Your logic fails and gets weaker with each post. If invite you to drive my car anytime does that invite cease to exist because you dont take me up on it right away?


----------



## haissem123 (Jan 16, 2015)

Bush92 said:


> In the year 2015, what is "White privilege?" This term is used by liberals to justify the concept of White guilt. Really? 2015?


it's the privilege to have your 401ks and houses stole from you derived from the same slight of hand tricks goldmen keeps sacking our life's savings if we can afford to save anything now.  We can't seem to save ourselves from the privilege of fucking each other over wrong up till the end. lol. The privilege to have your legal and therefore goverment and police systems sold to the highest fewest bidders? The privilege to be hood winked right along side all you other races, political party, genders, social classes even  and in whom you prefer to get your sexual kicks with.  Man, I do feel such a privileged one too. Don't all you other whites wanna hear how good you have it? lol.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


What devastating handicap did they have? Your argument has completely fallen apart.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Lord you are ignant. If Asians can do better than whites despite the system being stacked in whites favor, why can't blacks do better than whites, as well?


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jan 16, 2015)

Bush92 said:


> In the year 2015, what is "White privilege?" This term is used by liberals to justify the concept of White guilt. Really? 2015?



*I don't use that term.  I prefer black disadvantage.*


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


There weren't even many Asians around when the system was put into place.

Do blacks have an advantage in athletics? Be careful how you answer.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


You finally asked the question. The ability to maintain their family unit, culture, history, religion etc.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


You didnt answer my question so I dont have to be careful until you anwer mine instead of deflecting. You must be afraid to tackle the subject.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


 That is absolutely true! But even on a trailer park level...a strange white guy can knock on a trailer door when his car breaks down on an adjacent street and not worry about being shot in the face by some race obsessed occupant!


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Do blacks have an advantage in athletics?

If Asians can do better than whites despite the system being stacked in whites favor, why can't blacks do better than whites, as well?


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> White privilege is being able to use your given name and expect a call back for a job interview.
> 
> Employers Replies to Racial Names
> 
> "A job applicant with a name that sounds like it might belong to an African-American - say, Lakisha Washington or Jamal Jones - can find it harder to get a job. Despite laws against discrimination, affirmative action, a degree of employer enlightenment, and the desire by some businesses to enhance profits by hiring those most qualified regardless of race, African-Americans are twice as likely as whites to be unemployed and they earn nearly 25 percent less when they are employed."


As an employer,  when I saw the name Lakisha or Jamal it meant only one thing.  This person was going to be more trouble than any benefit they would provide.   

It would not be that way if the Lakishas and Jamals of the world had carefully cultivated a reputation for being trouble.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


You need to answer my question if you want an answer to yours. i dont cater to people that have lost their argument so they try to deflect.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


You think the guy from three blocks down can even walk down the street in a strange ghetto neighborhood without being hassled? The naivety in some people is astounding.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > White privilege is being able to use your given name and expect a call back for a job interview.
> ...


Thanks for pointing out the white privilege or as NoTea put it better Black disadvantage.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...



*Let's start with your premise. * 

*
*


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


That is the argument, dumbass.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


What devastating handicap did Asians have? You look like you are running scared.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


That isn't my premise. That is the premise of white privilege.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


The one you stated. Looks like you've confused yourself again.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...



*Yours never got out of the toilet.*


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 The mail man does it all the time! But aren't we discussing White Privilege? Stop deflecting!


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


I never stated they had a devastating handicap. You did. Do I need to quote you or are you conceding you have no clue what you are talking about?


----------



## Meathead (Jan 16, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> That is absolutely true! But even on a trailer park level...a strange white guy can knock on a trailer door when his car breaks down on an adjacent street and not worry about being shot in the face by some race obsessed occupant!


Yeah, and a white guy in your neighborhood could walk at night without worrying about getting shot in the face. Funny.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You got flushed down.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Do blacks have an advantage in athletics?

If Asians can do better than whites despite the system being stacked in whites favor, why can't blacks do better than whites, as well?


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Thats her strategy when she sticks her foot in her mouth. She thinks people wont notice. Wait until she tells you about how much she hates american Blacks because of their inability to free themselves from slavery.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...



*Against black people.  I live in an area that has a huge population of Asians, including Indians.  They weren't educated here in the U.S., they were educated in their respective countries of origin. *


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


What devastating handicap did Asians have?


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...


And yet they still do better in schools than any other race in the US. Run along now this isn't about foreign education.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



*Diversion and deflection, denial, detract, distract, detonate, defoliate.....that's called the modus operandi of the righties here. *


----------



## Meathead (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> What devastating handicap did Asians have?


The devastating handicap is not the Asian's. the devastating handicap is in the devastated demographic.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Not that many were around when the system was put into place. According to you.

Do blacks have an advantage in athletics?

If Asians can do better than whites despite the system being stacked in whites favor, why can't blacks do better than whites, as well?


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...



*I've placed your ass firmly where it belongs, in your hands.  The influx of Asians into the U.S. with H1B visas in the 1990s, mainly to Silicon Valley, has nothing to do with black disadvantage.  Asians brought their educational values with them and have gone beyond local school systems.*


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


This one here I initially thought to be a white racist trolling but it turns out she is a Black person that wants to be white so bad she can taste it. Just another example of what slavery and european domination has done to some Black people. She thinks she is better than American Blacks because her people shipwrecked on a slave ship and were able to be free. She has much self hate.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 16, 2015)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *I've placed your ass firmly where it belongs, in your hands.  The influx of Asians into the U.S. with H1B visas in the 1990s, mainly to Silicon Valley, has nothing to do with black disadvantage.*


True, they are not responsible for black failure either.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


How is that a handicap? I never said that was a handicap


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


Do you mean proportionally? Many Blacks, as you said earlier ARE doing better than even middle class or more erudite Whites; especially African Immigrants... Pay attention and absorb my wisdom...it may be useful in transforming your misconceptions about Blacks in general!


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...


Their children's school grades do.   

Now take your elbow out of your ass.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Was it an advantage?


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


How was it a handicap? You said it was a devestating handicap


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Eeruh OK. Black Americans are in good shape, then. And there is no such thing as white privilege. We agree.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


 That is not true...African immigrants are doing better in schools than any group, including Asians in American or anywhere else in the world!


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Evidently it wasn't since they are doing better than whites. Why aren't blacks doing better than either?


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...


What is White Privilege Page 6 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...


To her that means Blacks in the US should be discriminated against because she cant see the logic.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jan 16, 2015)

Meathead said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > *I've placed your ass firmly where it belongs, in your hands.  The influx of Asians into the U.S. with H1B visas in the 1990s, mainly to Silicon Valley, has nothing to do with black disadvantage.*
> ...



*True, Asians are not responsible for what white people have done to blacks in this country.

In fact it's actually amazing that the Chinese would even entertain coming back to this country after we enslaved them in the 19th century to build our railroad system.

*


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


Why did you call it a handicap then? If it was a handicap Asians wouldnt be doing better than whites.


----------



## Edgetho (Jan 16, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



That may well be the case.  I wouldn't be surprised.

I know that Haitians do better than indigenous Blacks.

So where's the beef?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


 

No, we don't agree. I have given several valid examples of White  Privilege that you have failed to comment on. I'm still waiting!


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Yet they are, aren't they. Why aren't blacks doing better than either?


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Edgetho said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


What the common denominator?


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


OK. White privilege exists yet it is no advantage to whites at all. That's some privilege, that white privilege.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


As a group? Slavery. Failed reconstruction, Jim Crow, racial cleansing, discrimination.


----------



## Edgetho (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



The Welfare State.  

BTW, have you checked to see who's POTUS recently?


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


How is it not an advantage?


----------



## Meathead (Jan 16, 2015)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *True, Asians are not responsible for what white people have done to blacks in this country.
> 
> In fact it's actually amazing that the Chinese would even entertain coming back to this country after we enslaved them in the 19th century to build our railroad system.
> *


No, they are not responsible for what blacks have done to blacks either. They overcame and succeeded.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You'll just have to overcome. like your fellow blacks from other countries. Or not. Up to you.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Edgetho said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...


Haitians are on welfare as well. The common denominator is the length of white racism the group has been under. One Black POTUS doesnt suddenly change that. Note he is half Kenyan.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Other races do better despite it. That's some advantage, that white people's advantage.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


I agree but how does that disprove white privilege? Your argument seems to have failed on every front.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


What races did better under the same circumstance? I'll wait.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Do blacks have an advantage in athletics?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 16, 2015)

Edgetho said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


 Haitians are still Black so what is your point? There is no beef except to report that slavery and Jim Crow are the social ingredients that seems to have impacted native Blacks to the point that they lag proportionally behind Blacks who never had to deal with that kind of stuff!


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


You answered a question with a question.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Jews. They not only threw off the chains of slavery, they made their own country. Now stop crying and get to work.


----------



## Edgetho (Jan 16, 2015)

Meathead said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > *True, Asians are not responsible for what white people have done to blacks in this country.
> ...



When I got out of the Army, I was offered a job riding around in a Jeep with a Machine Gun on it guarding Saudi Oil wells.  In 1973.  Paid $75k a year.  A LOT of money in those days.

I was advised not to take my wife.  

I agreed that it wouldn't be a good idea.

Had I gone, I wouldnt have been a slave any more than the imported Chinese we brought here were slaves.

Many of those Chinese paid good money to bring their wives here.  Even more paid good money to buy a wife and have her brought here.

They weren't slaves.  They weren't exactly treated like visiting dignitaries, but they weren't slaves.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You haven't answered my question. You have failed again and I win.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


When were Jews enslaved? Be careful.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


I wont until you answer mine. I agree Blacks have to overcome. Note the use of the word overcome. How does that disprove white privilege?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


 No! Aren't all three of the boxing associations Champs White Russians?


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Do blacks have an advantage in athletics?


----------



## Edgetho (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Nebuchadnezzar.  That;s about it.  Not Egypt.  That just didn't happen


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I have already shown there is no white privilege. Unless there is more Asian privilege than white. And more white than black.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Poor old American blacks. So poor. So black. lol.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


Hit a brick wall have you? Your logic has failed and you are reduced to playing games.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


Youve only shown that you lack the intelligence to muster a valid argument.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Do blacks have an advantage in athletics?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> The 400 year head start on obtaining and controlling resources and the systems that finance, legislate, and maintain those resources.



Just like how established black privilege in South Africa worked against whites there. 
Wait a minute...


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I've already shown there is no white privilege. Unless there is more Asian privilege than white. And more white than black.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

There are three white Russian boxing champions because of white privilege. Good call lol.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


All you have done is talk yourself into a corner. You have only shown your typing is more advanced than your ability to use your brain for critical thinking.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


 Your opinion doesn't count but you are welcome to it!


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


That doesn't further your position even a teeny bit. Perhaps you should go back to the crack pipe.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> There are three white Russian boxing champions because of white privilege. Good call lol.


 That wasn't the topic when I posted that! You asked if Blacks were superior athletes or something like that! My response was to that and nothing more...


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


White people are boxing champions because of white privilege lol.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > There are three white Russian boxing champions because of white privilege. Good call lol.
> ...


Why do you suppose those guys are champions? Could it be for the very same reasons Asians do so well?


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


Yes thats true. After Jack Johnson beat the great white hope they didnt allow Black heavyweights to fight against whites


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


I see. Are blacks then digressing, since they've been boxing champions for many years?


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


I agree Blacks have to overcome. Note the use of the word overcome. How does that disprove white privilege?


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


If Asians can do better than whites despite the system being stacked in whites favor, why can't blacks do better than whites, as well?


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


Because they are valued higher in this system than Blacks. They didnt have to overcome the things that Blacks had to overcome in this country and they out work whites. However, they are only allowed so far. Whites still own everything. Whites still set the table and offer privilege to their own and others long before offering it to Blacks.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


If that is true, why can black immigrants do better than their native black American counterparts?


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


Great question which basically destroys your argument. They dont have the history of racial discrimination in this country that resulted in loss of religion, history, family etc and hence a better foundation for success.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


 No, there is no historical  evidence the Jews were ever enslaved and they did NOT make their own country. It was given to them by the British as an initial tenet of the Balfour Declaration.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


This is what I've always taught you. It has nothing to do with race, and everything to do with culture.

We finally agree.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I wonder who built that wailing wall, supposedly the only remains of some temple or other.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


Except you are wrong. African immigrants still face racial discrimination in this country. They are better equipped to handle it. That doesnt disprove white privilege. You got anything that disproves it yet?


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


And yet we are able to do very well in the US, and not just coming directly from Africa. Yes, we are better able to handle it, not because of our race but because of our culture.

This is what I've always taught you.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


 When you spend over a trillion dollars a year in White owned businesses, the poor black syndrome becomes paler!
BTW, White Privilege is more visible among the majority of Whites and it does a good job of masking the real face of poverty which is not Black at all! That doesn't mean White poverty is a disclaimer of White Privilege.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


That doesnt disprove white privilege. You got anything that disproves it yet? All Black people come from Africa as much as you want to avoid it. Even your ancestors.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


We were discussing the wailing wall, I believe.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


lol. Please, allow whatever privilege you think white people have to hold you down. Other blacks will be more than happy to disagree with you and be more successful.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


Does that mean you have proof white privilege doesn't exist?


----------



## Meathead (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Does that mean you have proof white privilege doesn't exist?


Proving a negative is devilishly difficult. Proving black failure is a piece of cake.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Does that mean you want me to prove a negative?

I have already presumed your posit to be true, that it does indeed exist, and if it does it gives no advantage to whites at all, since Asians and black immigrants both do better than whites. The term itself is meaningless and they might as well call it white plantains. Want one? lol


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Does that mean you have proof white privilege doesn't exist?
> ...


Its only difficult to prove if your brain hasnt developed yet. You simply supply the evidence it doesnt exist.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


lol


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


You keep saying that but you still havent shown me the control Asians have of the resources and the systems that govern them. Until you do that you can say what ever you please. I'll wait.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


More circles. Controlling anything does you no good if others do better. Sinking in, yet, ape man?


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


Your logic has taken a dive. You have no idea how idiotic you sound.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Its only difficult to prove if your brain hasnt developed yet. You simply supply the evidence it doesnt exist.


Your premise is that White privilege must exist because black failure does. It is desperation and a very low form of rationale.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


Can it be because there were no obstructionists standing in their way like so many obstructionists are standing in  the way of Blacks?
Black Americans, IMHO, were hurt by integration in major ways. Their businesses were ruined, the minds of their children were released  to racist school officials and administrators who did not want them to lean anything worthwhile. Blacks were beginning to become more and more prosperous in the waning decades of Jim Crow as evidenced by Greenwood and Rosewood. Then came the illusion of integration... a phenomenon that evidently was conjured up to tap into the wealth blacks were accumulating doing business among themselves!


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


You yourself were just praising the achievements of black immigrants. Are these obstructions differentiating between native black Americans and black foreigners?


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Its only difficult to prove if your brain hasnt developed yet. You simply supply the evidence it doesnt exist.
> ...


There is no premise. Its a fact. Whites own most if not all the resources and the systems that govern them. Anyone with a 5th grade education knows that.  With that control and ownership they give opportunities to those they chose to. All you have to do is prove whites dont own the vast majority of the wealth and power in this country.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Like black immigrants.

This is what I've always taught you. It's cultural, not racial.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 16, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Does that mean you have proof white privilege doesn't exist?
> ...


 Especially when that proof lies solely in the realm of White Privilege. You collect the statistics, you make the reports and you declare them to be genuine with no Black input at all!


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jan 16, 2015)

Edgetho said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...



*The Caribbean G-Spot is trying to deviate from the black-white problem in America by pointing at Asians.  Go figure.  

However, please verify the Haitian comment.  That is very interesting.   A few years ago Princeton U made a native Dominican Republican their valedictorian.  But that's purely anecdotal and represents something like .000001% of blacks in the American education system. 
*


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


So you finally admit whites have privilege to bestow opportunity at their discretion. Good job.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


The Caribbean G-Spot is black herself. And American, although an immigrant initially. Perhaps your flaming heiny is the only difference between us.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


And this discretion that you insist exists is not bestowed racially.

How can you use it as an excuse for black American failure when other blacks do so well?


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...


Your skin is Black but you have the mind of a white racist. You hate you were born Black.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


 Are you forgetting the millions of successful native born blacks in this country who rose from a conservative Christian culture. Are you also quick to realize that if your native country was full of geniuses they would have made a high mark on the CIA fact books lists. Where does your homeland rank?


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



*Did she actually call you "ape man"?  Desperation is so unbecoming.*


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


But it is. Why do African immigrants to this country face discrimination?


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


Somehow she thinks calling me an ape bothers me.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...


Another excuse for your failure as a culture.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I am not saying white privilege exists, nor that it is effective in any way even if it does.

So we agree.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


You are the one that feels children have to be half white to have "good hair". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



More white priviledge


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


You just admitted it. Are you confused now?


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


We don't since we are so easily accepted and successful. Only you do.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...



*"....flaming heiny"?  *

*You know, I have a Hispanic sister-in-law who hates her ethnicity, too.  She'd drop to her knees and give Rick Perry a BJ if he would only unzip.
Maybe you two should talk, connect with reality and disband the Uncle Tom b.s.      *


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


Yes you do. Its documented.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Here's your "good hair" lol


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...


Many white girls love to suck black cock. You have that in common with them, too.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Hey discrimination is your excuse for failure. Stick with it, it's working for you lol.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...



*I don't get this, do you, A?  *


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...



Here is your definition of good hair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Carib Gyal said:


> My white husband of almost 31 years, as well as my four mulatto children, as well as myself all disagree with you.





Carib Gyal said:


> ooooh I so love to run my fingers through my white husband's soft hair. So beautiful and straight. *Our four mulatto children all have good hair as well.* I love my white husband and my four mulatto children so much and they love me back.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...






Carib Gyal said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...



*Maybe they do.  But would you like her email address?  You two have a lot in common.  She's already signed up for Rand Paul's prez election team in Texas.  I'm sure she could get you on.
*


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


I get it. I call it the "european infection". Some of us Black people hate themselves so much for being Black they create this dynamic of madness where they protect and praise their white masters.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Here is Michelle Obama's lol:


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...


I know a black guy here who's gay. Want to suck his cock?


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



*And what are they doing right now while you blow pixelated methane on this board?  Give it up and go back to being a mother to your children.*


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


We win, you lose. It's cultural, not racial. This is what I've always taught you.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...



*Sorry, looks like you beat me to i*t.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


You go back and be the real man goo receptacle for your negro.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...



*That's the picture of a woman who also has her photo on the wall inside the inner sanctum of Princeton University, otherwise known locally as Einstein's Tavern. She's one of only two or three women who have graduated from Princeton with honors along with Paul Volcker, James Baker, Donald Rumsfeld, Steve Forbes, Ralph Nader....  You really do yourself a disfavor by mocking her.*


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Caribe has a lot of self hate. She has no mirrors in her home because every time she looks in one she is reminded of how ugly she is. It hurts her to be Black.  What kind of person thinks only a mulatto can have good hair?


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Caribe has a lot of self hate. She has no mirrors in her home because every time she looks in one she is reminded of how ugly she is. It hurts her to be Black.  What kind of person thinks only a mulatto can have good hair?



*How does one put someone on ignore? I haven't done this yet but she's really a waste of pixels.*


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Caribe has a lot of self hate. She has no mirrors in her home because every time she looks in one she is reminded of how ugly she is. It hurts her to be Black.  What kind of person thinks only a mulatto can have good hair?
> ...


 It should be somewhere in your administrative functions. She is an embarrassment to Black people worldwide.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> There is no premise. Its a fact. Whites own most if not all the resources and the systems that govern them. Anyone with a 5th grade education knows that.  With that control and ownership they give opportunities to those they chose to. All you have to do is prove whites dont own the vast majority of the wealth and power in this country.


That's absurd. Without black failure, white privilege would not be the only politically correct default position. It obviously deflects from the endemic problems that plague black society.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > There is no premise. Its a fact. Whites own most if not all the resources and the systems that govern them. Anyone with a 5th grade education knows that.  With that control and ownership they give opportunities to those they chose to. All you have to do is prove whites dont own the vast majority of the wealth and power in this country.
> ...


Your opinion is noted but you still havent shown any evidence that whites dont control the resources and systems that govern them.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


She likes good hair, too lol


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


Most people like their hair.  Except you.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > There is no premise. Its a fact. Whites own most if not all the resources and the systems that govern them. Anyone with a 5th grade education knows that.  With that control and ownership they give opportunities to those they chose to. All you have to do is prove whites dont own the vast majority of the wealth and power in this country.
> ...


I am all too happy to compromise with the term. If they insist white privilege exists, it is to the advantage of Asians and black immigrants, since both groups do better than whites. Even though whites control everything. Just not the success of Asians and black immigrants.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> ...


I love my dreads. Michelle's wig....not so much. You love it?


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Another wildly ignorant comment. Whoever has control has the privilege. Thats like saying a renter is doing better than the person who owns the home. SMH


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


Dont lie. You think in order to have "good hair" you have to be a mulatto. You said so yourself.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


To our advantage and your disadvantage. We win, you lose. It's cultural, not racial.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


She thinks she needs a wig. lol


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


Youre not white. Youre Black. I know its a bit much to take but you cant scrape the Black off you.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


You still think you need to at least be half white.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Why do you hate Aretha Franklin lol


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


Why do you hate yourself?


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Here's Beyonce with her loud and proud soft hair. At least my hair is growing out of my head! haha!


----------



## emilynghiem (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> The 400 year head start on obtaining and controlling resources and the systems that finance, legislate, and maintain those resources.



Very good, Asclepias.
As I brought up before, many prominent African American leaders professionals and ministers
have spoken publicly about having a court and legal system managed by Black leadership,
addressing the Federal Reserve and equal access to credit and interest earned as those private investors,
and especially MICROLENDING that both Obama and Ben Carson support to break the cycle of poverty
and dependence on welfare that is not sustainable.

So, given this, WHO is responsible for pulling together the
African American leaders and community members from LEFT to RIGHT
to UNITE in this cause of equal access and education to become politically and financially independent?

Can you blame the White man for pitting one against the other
by left and right, conservative vs. liberal, Democrat vs. Republican, rich vs. poor.

If you have this mentality for dividing the Blacks along political and economic lines
instead of calling for complete unity with no more "white man politics" dividing you against each other,

WHO is responsible for changing that?

White people? All people changing their own minds and quitting this SOCIAL SEGREGATION in the MEDIA.

What are YOU going to do differently to unite the Black leaders and resources on solutions?
Do you take responsibility or project it onto someone else?
And if you are projecting and saying it's some other groups' fault or responsibility for changing the dynamics, 
who or what is causing THAT?

How is projecting responsibility for change on other people
going to change anything if they don't accept it? Who does?


----------



## Meathead (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Your opinion is noted but you still havent shown any evidence that whites dont control the resources and systems that govern them.


That's stupid. At 65-70% of the population and a very successful demographic, second only to Asians, of course they control a very significant amount of resources. Hispanics and blacks also control certain things. The POTUS is black after all. Even with that, blacks fail abjectly across-the-board.

That's a bogus argument.

Go back to jungle bunny civilizations, those are more entertaining and just as believable.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Patti LaBelle, looking proud and natural. That wig must keep her head warm! haha!


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


Beyonce is Black. You dont want to be. Her child is not a mulatto with "good hair" as you call it. She embraces her Blackness. You? Not so much.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


My my. Beyonce with long golden locks embracing her blackness. That crack you're smoking must be a good batch lol.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 16, 2015)

.

skin color skin color skin color skin color skin color skin color skin color skin color skin color skin color skin color skin color 

What a wasteful way to go through life.

.


----------



## emilynghiem (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Here's Beyonce with her loud and proud soft hair. At least my hair is growing out of my head! haha!



I thought you were going to point out her lightened skin tone 
and hair made straight and lightened also.

If you look at photos of Beyonce before and after,
you can see why people protest that as selling out.

In Business and Media you do need to cater to your paying audience
if that is whom you are marketing yourself to.  So given her marketing audience and strategy,
I believe she is making successful decisions, but other people prefer not to compromise natural looks to the same degree.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

emilynghiem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > The 400 year head start on obtaining and controlling resources and the systems that finance, legislate, and maintain those resources.
> ...


Great post Emily. As you well know I work at educating the youth since they are the future. I teach them that its their responsibility to be leaders no matter what is going on. We cant look to Black leaders if they are compromised themselves. Every Black person has to be their own leader and seek out information that will educate them on what they have to do to overcome this system of white priviledge. We definitely cannot look to white people to do this for us. They created the system and they benefit from it so they are not going to let it go easily. Black people world wide need to unite and throw off the infection of European perspective. This is already in the works and we are making progress one child at a time and one semi conscious adult at a time.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

emilynghiem said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Here's Beyonce with her loud and proud soft hair. At least my hair is growing out of my head! haha!
> ...


I'm not the one saying she's embracing her "blackness" whatever the fuck that's supposed to mean. I know it's important to black Americans. Myself, I don't care so much for her music, although I think she is about as pretty as a girl gets. Jay Z, on the other hand, looks like a donkey.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


Black women have used weave and wigs before they knew white people existed. I didnt realize you were quite that ignorant.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

emilynghiem said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Here's Beyonce with her loud and proud soft hair. At least my hair is growing out of my head! haha!
> ...


Caribe is trying to draw attention from hereself when she stated that a Black person could only have "good hair" if they were half white.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


lol. She's embracing her blackness by not only admiring but wearing "good hair." So much for keeping her head warm. lol.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


What is "good" about that hair? Its not from a white person.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Is she trying to look like she's wearing her "natural hair," that all real black people admire so much?

Here's another black girl embracing her blackness lol


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...



More like making that money.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Why does the first lady hate her nappiness? Mental slave? lol


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Seems like skin color is at the very foundation of your teaching and message.

Would you agree?

.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


Who told you she hated her nappyness and how do you know if her hair is nappy or not.?


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 16, 2015)

NLT said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


The question was on imperialism.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...


Yes and no. If you are white its hard to explain. Has nothing to do with white people. Has more to do with Black people getting back to their Blackness and African way of thought.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 16, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> White privilege can be seen operating in every aspect of American society to some degree. Take the operation and administration of USMB. I doubt if any Blacks or other minorities are Mods or administrators here. As a result bigotry and outright racism by frustrated or mean spirited Whites WAS endemic here just as it was virtually  on every board I've logged onto. The "N" word has been used repeatedly; When the rep system was in place, blacks who spoke up to defended themselves were punished severely with low REP and red icons.
> White Privilege was bolstered by the old system and used with disdain and impunity with no fear of retribution or accountability.
> Bigots lost a valuable tool when responsible White administrators ejected the REP system and started to ban some of the more vehement racists but some never missed a beat and continue to troll for  racist dialogue. Those kind of Whites seem to be ubiquitous all over the Internet and, due to their numbers, are enjoying the fruits of White privilege with every anti-Black post they can muster. White Privilege is their drug of choice.


I disagree. In 2015 everyone has equal opportunity.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Um...you saying that's not nappy? You sure you're black? lol Why is she, as an adult, wearing a wig that is straight and smooth hair?


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 16, 2015)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > In the year 2015, what is "White privilege?" This term is used by liberals to justify the concept of White guilt. Really? 2015?
> ...


That is a crutch.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Bush92 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > White privilege can be seen operating in every aspect of American society to some degree. Take the operation and administration of USMB. I doubt if any Blacks or other minorities are Mods or administrators here. As a result bigotry and outright racism by frustrated or mean spirited Whites WAS endemic here just as it was virtually  on every board I've logged onto. The "N" word has been used repeatedly; When the rep system was in place, blacks who spoke up to defended themselves were punished severely with low REP and red icons.
> ...


We missed the memo. Did the economic gap and prospects for opportunity change?


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Interesting.  What would be examples of differences in African and European thought as they apply to daily life in America?

.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


It's a dream of African thought. You resent the knowledge that black Africans sold you to the white man. If you truly thought like an African, you would be more successful than black or white Americans in America. That crack gotsa hold on ya, eh boy?


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


I know you hate being Black but that doesnt look nappy to me. She is probably wearing it because of white privilege and the expectations to conform to white standards of appearance. You do realize Black women have lost jobs and been denied opportunity for wearing their hair in a non approved manner right?


----------



## emilynghiem (Jan 16, 2015)

Bush92 said:


> In the year 2015, what is "White privilege?" This term is used by liberals to justify the concept of White guilt. Really? 2015?



Being able to get loans and credit to buy investment property, with little to no money down,
while others without credit or knowledge how to work the system
can't even buy a car without getting rooked by high interest rates.

In the case of the national historic district where I live,
wealthy developers were able to get MILLIONS in handouts
to seize several blocks of property paid for by taxpayers,
with no obligation to pay it back or to spend it on what they were supposed to use the money for,
while neighborhood nonprofits, churches and business leaders
that have worked for years to build businesses and programs can't even get help,
not even a loan much less a grant or handout that other people received,
to buy ten historic houses to set up a program for Veterans.

*Guess what "color" these people are: the Mayor and his friends who
helped themselves to 3.4 million to seize prime real estate at taxpayer expense, 
and the resident business leader who wrote up the Veteran housing plan
but can't get any funding for it.

Guess which people are questioned for their credit background
and which people are assumed to take charge of development within a historic district?

And guess whose history is being destroyed
in this national historic landmark district,
that is not being valued equally as the property values
that the "other group" holds as the only criteria in such decisions?*

Could racial politics possibly have anything to do with why
this destruction of national history
has gone on for years, costing millions at taxpayers' expense,
without anyone questioning it, because it is assumed
that the poor black people must be the criminals and the
rich white people must know what they are doing....

Freedmen s Town Historic Churches and Vet Housing

Note: the most vocal White person I met who stood up for Freedmen's Town
researched and published a book to expose the political history of Black Democrat politics destroying
the Black communities. And he was attacked for going against Sheila Jackson Lee and the Democrats.

If it's racial, then why aren't Blacks standing up in defense of their own history.

Who is in charge of changing this "white privilege" by which BOTH
Black and White people feel they are powerless against wealthy
corporate developers who can pay for legal defenses to get their way
and not worry about getting sued or held accountable by anyone else without such resources.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Traditional Africans thought hinges on umoja or unity. White people think only in terms of individuals unless there is a racial emergency.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Wow, so even the first lady of the US is a mental slave to the white man. No wonder you people are so easily held down.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


No she married a mulatto. You want no parts of being Black.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


HAHA! Excellent! Tell it to Idi Amin or the Hutus in Rwanda or the 2,000 blacks who were slaughtered by their fellow blacks in Nigeria a few short days ago.

Unity! Umoja! HAHA!


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


lol she married a half white man. No wonder she and millions of other black women wear wigs. It's because....well it's because they're embracing their blackness. No wonder your students laugh at you lol.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


I guess you missed the part about traditional.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


You have devolved into madness. You still havent explained why you think good hair can only be had by being half white?


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Traditional slaughter and enslavement. That's how you ended up in America to begin with. Umoja! lol


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


It's what Michelle Obama taught me, cracky.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...




keep it up, you are wiping the floor with asslicker


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


No dream. You wouldnt know because you spend so much time trying your best to be white. I dont resent anything about my African brothers. I know what happened. I also have taken advantage of their overtures to fix any wrong. Thats where you fall down. You are so out of touch with being Black you actually sound just like the white racists on this board. I already know I am more successful than 80% of Americans but this really isnt about me. Its about my brothers and sisters that havent had the success I have had. They need to be educated on this African thought process.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


White man has you trained pretty good. I bet you believe all that stuff dont you? No wonder you hate being Black.


----------



## emilynghiem (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...



Don't limit this phenomenon to just hair and looks, now.

Look at music and how people took trends from the Black culture
and sold them through White musicians and markets to make them mainstream.

Elvis Presley took a style of music, made it his own and made it famous
coming from a "white boy."

The Police took reggae rifts into mainstream rock.

There was one person I read who was raving about "Eminem" being the
greatest artist of the century, with the mix of influences and culture he brought together
that others still criticize as some "white guy trying to be Black to be cool."

Are you going to criticize people for crossing over cultures
and mixing them up as new art forms?

How can you tell what's really their unique personal image and style
and what is faking or covering up to be popular in the media?


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


She didnt teach you that. You didnt even know who she was until she became the FLOTUS. You shouldnt lie because you are easily caught. I know the deal. You were teased for being ugly as a young girl so much it damaged and warped your physche. Now you hate your skin color, your hair, and anyone that reminds you of the poverty stricken times where you teased due to your ugliness. You associated it with being Black.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Of course it's a dream. You have no idea what black Africans feel like or their thought process, which is different among the tribes anyway. You are an American and have about as much in common with them as a white American does with some guy yodeling in the Alps.

You have transferred your resentment to the white man at being sold as slaves by your fellow blacks, and now you dream of some romantic vision of the homeland that is simply not real. It's a whole psychological thing you people have going on.


----------



## JFK_USA (Jan 16, 2015)

OldUSAFSniper said:


> What is 'white privilege?'  A falsehood, an excuse, a fantasy, a dream, a lie.  See 'tooth fairy', 'sasquatch', or any other of a thousand mythical creatures and you'll be in the same realm as 'white privilege'.  Akin to statements such as "Liberals are more tolerant'.
> 
> In other words, the same as those piles of matter laying in a pasture... but those piles of matter are much more beneficial.



Then why do candidates with distinctly black names get passed up for interviews? Or get longer sentences for the same crimes? Or that Minorities get arrested almost 4 times to 1 for drug possession when drug use is nearly identical among the races? 

Please explain these researched facts.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


No way do I believe that. Black people would never do that to other blacks. They don't murder each other in America at alarming rates, either. It's just more of whitey's posturing.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I taught her, then.Maybe we both learned from the same source, the all-superior white man. It's weird because I have a son and he doesn't look anything at all like Barack Obama.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


Unfortunately you are wrong. I know way more about how Africans think than you. I have traveled there, I actually am a part owner of land over there and I talk to them almost daily. Where do you think I learned this from?


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


I didnt ask you what you believe. I'm just telling you my observation. I know it hurts being Black I understand your pain.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


You are not smart enough to teach anyone anything. You barely function yourself. Your mind is too consumed with becoming white to be able to teach anyone.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Your observations haven't proved to be exactly accurate, cracky. Maybe all that smoke is clouding your eyesight.


----------



## emilynghiem (Jan 16, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> Interesting.  What would be examples of differences in African and European thought as they apply to daily life in America?
> 
> .



Dear Mac1958 
I gave an example.
The historic district where I live was originally built and developed by Freed Slaves after Emancipation.
Even the land it was built on was sand brought in from other areas to fill in the swamp area where the
Blacks were segregated to live as nonpersona's in that day.

However today instead of valuing the connection of the residents to their history and land,
and supporting their plans to develop and restore the district as a sustainable campus
http www.houstonprogressive.org

The White developers colluded with the City Government to redirect funding and resources
to destroy the history, remove gravesites, tear down houses and historic structures including
churches, and tear up the brick streets the community had petitioned and protested to preserve.

So the White culture of valuing the real estate rentals and taxes based on that
is placed ABOVE as SUPERIOR
to the spiritual history, equality and financial sustainability of the resident community.

I even proposed a system of paying back taxpayers even HALF the amount HANDED to the corporate developers,
and LEND to the local community groups to restore their campus and business development plans.

So instead of only counting the rental values, and totally disregarding any historical value or 
the rights of the community at ZERO, I would count these EQUALLY.

So the true value of the land is both added together, and the plans would have to protect both costs.

Right now the historic value is not even counted, so of course the real estate developers get their way
and the city only looks at the tax value on that revenue.

But if a credit system were set up based on preserving the history and community,
then that value could be lent against to develop the same business and educational plans
but with the money going into preservation as the base of the economy instead of leaving this out of the equation.

That is clearly a cultural difference, and here it happens to be black versus white.
But this happened to the Native Americans also who were deprived of land ownership to remain connected to their
history and culture.

It is a form of genocide to remove people from their land and history in order to take over control
and leave them without equal standing to defend themselves because the land ownership is shifted.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Hey what happened to Umoja! Unity! LOL!


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

emilynghiem said:


> That is clearly a cultural difference, and here it happens to be black versus white.


Yes! It is cultural, not racial.


----------



## emilynghiem (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Whoa, Asclepias, enough. If you are going to get away from race-baited hating,
then please don't engage in such comments based on race.

It's okay to criticize someone for imposing an unfair bias, but because of the unfairness.
NOT because of the race of the person.

If you stayed focus on what this person is saying that is wrongful, that is the point of the criticism
and that can be corrected.

Attacking them based on their race can't be changed, it is their attitude and content of their remarks
you are taking exception to. So please focus there and don't distract by attacking them by color of their skin, please.


----------



## emilynghiem (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > That is clearly a cultural difference, and here it happens to be black versus white.
> ...



Unfortunately Carib Gyal as even Asclepias pointed out,
this does get projected onto race, and that adds to the conflict.

it is hard for "white and black" people to work together on the Freedmen's Town history
and expect there to be trust.  Instead, there were incidents like one time a sale of the land back to the community
got BLOCKED because one of the Black leaders didn't trust one of the White people involved. So instead of
taking back control of the land and the school (that later got torned down) it went into the hands of the public school
that tore up gravesites and tore down houses seized by eminent domain. So race was a factor in why the
community kept getting taken advantage of.

The author of the book on Freedmen's Town history also couldn't get support united around defense
because he was white and misjudged for having some other motives besides preserving the Black history
that his doctoral work was focused on.  And the head of the local museum also had some people divided against
her just because she was white and they didn't trust her when she worked with the schools and city on projects.

Race and distrust of race has been part of the reason people stay divided and not fully empowered.
So that is part of the equation, either race directly or perceptions and race relations. 

The part that is directly is the spiritual wounds and resentment carried from
one generation to the next that is tied to nationality and race. That is part of the dynamics of
the injuries that must be addressed if you are going to heal the wounds and break the cycle of abuse and poverty.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

emilynghiem said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...


If it is race and not culture, emilynghiem, why do black people in America murder each other in such large numbers?


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

emilynghiem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


Caribe is Black. I know the hate for her own people fooled you.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


If this was true, you would know umoja is a joke. There simply is no unity in Africa. It's a fucking continent, not a country or even a tribe, and there has never been, and certainly isn't today, any unity whatsoever. Lying on an internet message board is still lying, cracky.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I don't live in Africa or America. We don't have the umoja you people do. LOL!


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


I understand your hate for your ancestors and love for what whites tell you have left you susceptible to propaganda. I pity you. I must be hard every time you see your reflection to deal with the self hate.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...


I didnt say you did. However, we all know you did live in america.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You're a used car that broke down. You blame the buyer and not the seller.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


You are a Black woman that wishes she was white. You blame your ancestors for selling you into slavery and thats why you hate Black people and yourself.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


My black African ancestors believed in umoja, unity. That's why they sold their own into slavery. lol.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 16, 2015)

White privilege hasn't gotten me free Super Bowl tickets! Damn!


----------



## emilynghiem (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...



Hi Carib Gyal
Race is a factor in the socioeconomic conditions.

The two areas of race I focus on the most here:

1. the SPIRITUAL karma connected and carried by race and passed from previous to later generations
where anything unforgiven or not healed is passed down and can manifest as resentment,
including by race.

The race isn't causing the problem, but the *spiritual problem* is projected onto race as a factor.
Race does become a factor in identifying and healing to break the cycle.
(Similar to grouping people by religion, where the same problems happen in all groups, but if this gets projected onto a particular religious identity, that religion becomes a factor of organizing socially to solve the conflict.)

I go by what people tell me, if they identify by race (or religion), I trust them to tell me where they need to focus.
Asclepias has made it clear he is focused on race, so that is a factor for him and I work with him in that way.

I trust that is part of his spiritual path to focus on community solutions to problems associated with racial inequality and history he is trying to address.

2. the issue of financial and political standing that is behind by 150 years due to slavery,
where some generations affected by this need extra support to catch up on learning laws of property
and business/financial management.

I run into this everyday. 

I have neighbors and coworkers without any experience or clue where to start with
owning their own property, or rentals or business, much less owning their own city district
because they've never had that experience in their families or social circles.

They have not inherited a sense of ownership that other families get from their parents or grandparents.

So if you are wondering what is the deal with American Blacks
that is where a lot of this victimhood powerlessness comes from.

Not only were family lines broken by slavery, but the rapes to breed more
slaves were blamed on whites and the slavery laws were enforced by
a predominantly white system.

Part of the strategy of keeping Blacks enslaved and unable to unite to liberate themselves
was to divide the FIELD slaves from the HOUSE slaves who got more privileges.

The Urban slaves who were educated were able to move toward independence faster
by understanding land and business ownership and trying to teach this to others.

But the poor uneducated Blacks who stay in the cycle of poverty get taken advantage
of in this system that makes money off bad credit decisions and our prison system
where the industry and contractors make money off the crime. There is not equal
motivation to get people off welfare and out of the system. Politicians play on this
for sympathy to get elected and the plans for campuses to get people educated
require direct investment and participation, where people aren't educated and empowered to take that on.

Of course, if you have Black struggling to get by while their neighborhoods are being taken
over and their families split over jail where they can't work to take back ownership of their communities,
you are going to see dependence on drugs, crime and incarceration as the life they are brought up in.

It's a vicious cycle, and resentment over race has added to it and kept it going.

#1 the Spiritual wounds of genocide that are mixed in with race
have to be healed first if people are going to be EMPOWERED
to solve their financial and political issues in a unified orderly way.

#2 the physical reality of turning prisons and poor districts
into sustainable campus programs to break the cycle of poverty
depends on educating people on the laws and rights they have
equal authority to invoke to CLAIM land and ownership so they can have equal status.

They are generations behind on the learning curve.
So the factor of organizing by community and cultural identity
DOES involve RACE. People align and identify with role models
based on this.  So where that IS a factor for them, sure,
I recognize that and have to be willing to work with it.

I can't just take my world view and IMPOSE it on someone else.

If they identify by race, that means to work within their ways
of representing themselves, their interests and community,
in order to build solutions as Asclepias seeks to do.

I have met with political leaders who urged me to understand
the unity has to come first, and then the changes can follow.

So racial identity and history is part of that process of unifying,
so people FEEL empowered so they CAN take on the responsibilities
instead of feeling it is hopeless trying to fight the system run by others.

Thanks for asking, and I hope you and Asclepias are able to find
and focus on points of agreement so you can unite your resources
and uplift more people to get past the negative conflicts concerning race.

If you see it as cultural, that's one way to describe the problems and solutions going on.
If Asclepias sees it as racial, that's a factor also that a lot of people want to address.

Whatever it takes to motivate people to change the dynamics,
from victimhood to empowerment, it's important to work together
even if we call it or focus on different things. What are the solutions we can all agree on.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

emilynghiem said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...


Spiritual beliefs are a part of culture, every culture. If anything will ever change in black America, it has to come from within. At least we can agree that the overwhelming black on black American murder rates are not racially motivated, can't we?


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


Your Black ancestors did believe in umoja unity. Thats where the words come from. Obviously not all of them but your grasp of history tells me you are clueless as to what actually happened. Dont show me what some white guy said. Go to the source and find out for yourself. I'm sure you will be sick to your stomach being around all those Black people though so I doubt you will go to West Africa.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> White privilege hasn't gotten me free Super Bowl tickets! Damn!


You wont get them unless you actually make money. If you are a lazy white then your privilege is waiting for you to get up and go get it.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


My people actually came from West Africa. You don't even know where yours came from. I bet they were Xhosa, you seem stupid enough.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > White privilege hasn't gotten me free Super Bowl tickets! Damn!
> ...


You finally admit you were wrong all along. If you have to work for it, it ain't no privilege, cracky.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


Mine too. Senegal and the Wolof  to be specific. I traced my ancestry down about 12 years ago.  I bet you feel stupid now.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


No I only pointed out he had to go pick up his privilege on will call. Black people dont have that option.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Then you would know they don't agree with "Africans," lol. Buncha Muslims, too. Did you eat cow turds when you visited your umoja people, or did they sell you again? HAHA!


Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


He has to make his money, ie, work for his tickets. You should give it a try. lol.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


The only thing I know is you hate yourself and have no clue regarding Africa. Which explains why you hate yourself. I'm off to do some Black things. Dont slit your wrist for being Black in the meantime.


----------



## emilynghiem (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...



I still believe that some of the inbred hatred is coming from
damage inherited spiritually because of race and how whole generations were treated.

That is carried racially and that anger is taken out against fellow Blacks.

Blacks were forced to rape other blacks to breed more slaves.

That kind of injury can be carried deep in the spirit
and remanifest later as these violent hateful crimes.

So it can be manifested as black on black crime.

If the Black people who enslaved other blacks --
not just in Africa but also the Black slave owners who owned land
and Black Slaves in America in equal proportion to the whites who owned slaves --
carry karma from that, yes, they can pimp and abuse their own family and
community members and revisit that same cycle until it is broken.

NOTE: The same way Irish slaves were also forcibly raped by Blacks to breed more slaves,
with the darker skin being worth more, I am guessing that some of the inbred
phobic hostility between whites and blacks could come from that also.

The tragic problems of gambling and drinking addictions
among Native Americans could possible be traced back
to either the genocidal abuses and/or any occult type
practices in their family lineages that can be passed down spiritually.

The Black genocides and tribal wars in Africa have
been blamed on occult practices and voodoo that
infected the spiritual family lines also. The constant
corruption and crises affecting tribal wars not only in Africa
but in Haiti and other places has been blamed on 
spiritual curses carried in the bloodlines from tribal practices.

So you can call that cultural or spiritual but it is
carried by generations so it does manifest by race.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Enjoy your crack and getting murdered. It's what you guys do the best.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

emilynghiem said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...


That's my point. If it was race, it would be true of all blacks everywhere. But it's not, it is restricted to black Americans. It is a cultural phenomenon.


----------



## emilynghiem (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...



Dear Carib Gyal I am guessing you are having fun poking and taunting here.
But given that Asclepias is sincere in caring about healing for the self-hatred that has historically destroyed the
Black communities, I asked him to lay off on the racial jabs and ask you to also, to be fair.

I think he is truly concerned and hurt to see this kind of talk, and that is why I asked him not to engage either.

When you are done with your fun, 
I'd much rather focus on serious points of what solutions we can support
to end the black on black crime and poverty and perception of victimhood.

Jabbing back and forth may be fun and games to you, but I don't think that is where Asclepias is with this.
He is trying to focus on serious education for empowerment, and I think you would have a lot to contribute
if you are above all that self-hateful victim projection talk.

Can we rise to that higher level and have the discussion there?
Thanks, and don't mean to spoil your fun, but Asclepias is very serious and I'd like to see what can be done in 
real practical terms, and not just goofing around poking and punching for hot buttons and weak spots in his armor.

I think the intellectual discourse you are quite capable of 
is a much more productive way to bring out those points so they can be resolved.

I think this other way is distracting, so I asked him to stop as well.

Appreciate your higher sense of humor about this, but am more interested in your serious points.

Thank you!


----------



## emilynghiem (Jan 16, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...



Well, when the Constitutional laws that would liberate all people as providing "equal protections of the law"
have been DEMONIZED because of the history of the "white man's law" used to ENSLAVE blacks,
you do have a rift going on that is passed culturally and socially by race relations.

Again I ran into many people who had almost a PHOBIA about law  govt and property
because of this black/white history.

As others pointed out on here, segregation was still enforced up through the 1960s
and in my neighborhood they are still treating Blacks as noncitizens who don't count as equal.

In trying to reach out and empower more of these community members, predominantly Black,
to participate in enforcing laws and plans to reclaim ownership,
not just me but others ran into this reluctance avoidance and FEAR of
trying to use this system that has been taught as the white man's control game.

So the issue of whites enslaving blacks in America
where they are generations behind on ownership
DOES have a special process of resolving this,
ESPECIALLY since our laws were supposed to enforce equality.

How can we use this very democratic system to empower people
if they are afraid of it because it has historically been abused
by "wealthy white land owners" as the opposite of "poor black who don't own land."

And the divide between political parties doesn't help but makes it worse
by taking the SAME class division of pitting poor FIELD slaves against privileged HOUSE slaves
and now expanding on that to pit whole classes of people
divided into the poor blaming the rich and the rich blaming the poor.

somehow this is part of America's growth process
and we are supposed to move toward mature spiritual and social development.

this is the stage we are right now, as
teenagers rebelling against the parent or govt
and trying to break free and set up means to govern
our own households instead of depending on
some third party in power to use our labor as the tax base to control govt.

We are moving toward setting up local govt
where people control their own labor and tax base
and NONE of us are in the slave game of
pitting the privileged against the poor so the masters stay in charge.

if we can't learn from the history of black slavery,
this game that is going on, we are going to keep repeating it.

The same way blacks are urged to quit attacking each other,
quit giving their money to other businesses and banks
and start investing in their equal ownership,
all of America needs to learn the same lessons
and start investing in a united way instead of being divided and conquered
as the slaves were between field slaves and privileged urban slaves.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > White privilege hasn't gotten me free Super Bowl tickets! Damn!
> ...



Oh shit! What happened to all the free stuff the government promised me?


----------



## emilynghiem (Jan 16, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



If the Democrats promised you that, if you have it in writing,
you can charge the bill back to them and their party for the costs.

Let's start holding leaders accountable, as well as the
party members and voters who got them elected.

They can make good on their promises as part of
their own platforms they are in charge of funding for the members who sign up by voting for it.

So anything they advocate, they better have a plan for funding it for all the voters they buy!


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

emilynghiem said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I am the one who is interested in alleviating the suffering, and pointing the constant and never-ending finger of blame at white people is not the way to do it. My people and culture have many problems, but racism isn't one of them. I feel as though I am in a black KKK meeting when I talk to those kinds of people. They are so intent, their racism so ingrained, they simply dismiss any claims to the contrary. And I will always slap back, it's just my nature.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 16, 2015)

emilynghiem said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...


Excuses of wrongs long past will not solve any problems. It's way past time to move on. Unless and until the American black culture can and does change itself from within, by taking responsibility for their own words and actions, it is destined to the fate in which it currently finds itself.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 16, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Your welfare check was delivered  yesterday wasnt it?


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 17, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


So all this talk and you never proved white privilege or rather Black disadvantage doesnt exist?  I think I am going to change your name to "Smolder" because it looks like I've stomped you out.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 17, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> So all this talk and you never proved white privilege or rather Black disadvantage doesnt exist?  I think I am going to change your name to "Smolder" because it looks like I've stomped you out.


I don't think anyone's saying blacks aren't disadvantaged. They are wherever they are found. If the US were predominately Hispanic, you'd be whining about Hispanic privilege, Asian; Asian privilege, Eskimo; Eskimo privilege.... You get the picture. If you want to get the crux of the problem, you'd have to accept things for which you lack the courage. It's always easier to blame others.


----------



## Politico (Jan 17, 2015)

Bush92 said:


> *What is White Privilege?*


A made up term.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 17, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Black disadvantage exists for you. For me, not so much.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 17, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > So all this talk and you never proved white privilege or rather Black disadvantage doesnt exist?  I think I am going to change your name to "Smolder" because it looks like I've stomped you out.
> ...


If the country were primarily Hispanic there would be no difference. Spain is white too and also participated in the slave trade. In case you missed it no one was whining. Just because you are irritated you couldnt prove your point doesnt = whining. The OP asked a question and I gave a reasoned answer which people agreed with. Since you hate Black people and yourself you couldnt take it.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 17, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Tell us, when you visited your people, the Wolof of Senegal, did you ask them why they sold you to the white people? Were they remorseful about it? Did you all have a good cry?


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 17, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


It exists for you too. I'd love to see you claim that in the backwoods of Alabama right now! Your Black. Dont forget it.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 17, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I've worked in the backwoods of Alabama. Louisiana, too. It was very similar to working in US ghettos. Same speech, different race.

Never stopped me from doing as I liked.


----------



## squeeze berry (Jan 17, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




it exists alright

it's called the IQ gap


----------



## squeeze berry (Jan 17, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...




cg,

4% of the African slaves were imported to north America.

100% of the whining comes from their decedents


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 17, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


lol


----------



## emilynghiem (Jan 17, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...



Yes, the karma between White and Black, conservative and liberal, and rich and poor classes in America
is unique to those individuals who must work through these issues in their own way and timing.

Race and religion is a factor in those dynamics, and so is political identity.
So in America we have freedom of speech, press and right to petition to work out our history and conflicts.

So that's why a lot of this lands on us and is coming out in public to be addressed and resolved so healing
over many generations can finally take place.

Thanks, Carib Gyal for choosing to be part of that sharing and healing process.


----------



## emilynghiem (Jan 17, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Dear Asclepias just because your experience and path in this process is different from Carib Gyal's
doesn't make one right and one wrong. Your paths and perceptions cannot be compared because you
are unique and your roles are to ađdress different audiences from different angles.

how else can we expect to cover the broad range of experiences except to have
people working and covering different ground? it is supposed to be this way,
so you can help some people who relate to your approach of overcoming the past and healing,
and Carib Gyal can work with people who don't get that at all and work from a different focus.

This is goơd, not bad.

I don't see either of you as hateful, but just FEARFUL that the other is misguided or missing something
or stuck in some misled mindset.  I think your respective compassion toward the community you both address is good,
but your concern for each other is misdirected and coming across as negative or hostile.

If you are that different, then clearly both are nêeded to reach fuller audiences.
Who don't get each other any more than you and CG don't get the other person's perspective either.

The wide range of experiences includes both, not either/or.


----------



## emilynghiem (Jan 17, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...



I believe in fixing the car so it serves its purpose to the maximum.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 17, 2015)

emilynghiem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


I believe the difference is she has nothing but disdain for the american Black community. I embrace Black people no matter where they are from. For some reason she seems to think that there was something different in the water that made the exact same type of people have 2 different experiences in history. Most intelligent people understand the system of slavery was different here in the US as compared to other places. Most intelligent people understand that the systems put in place to maintain white superiority are still active today in this country.


----------



## emilynghiem (Jan 17, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...



Well, if you want to se e effective models for ađd ressing this engrained racism
the Bahai started free outreach to help facilitate dialogue so people can "talk out" these pains of the past and RELEASE the hurts
instead of holding onto them with resentment and fear, and projecting and repeating them.

One of their #1 rules is not to pinpoint or target any person as "representing" a group stereotype or idea.
So that's where you and Asclepias started going off on each other as "representing" a fixed group.

And that is the same pattern as racism, as projecting and judging people by association by group, particularly race.

the guidelines for sharing to break down these barriers and patterns
are posted here
http www.houstonprogressive.org

That's wonderful Carib Gyal that you are trying to confront this head on.
I hope the experience in healing racism from the Bahai helps you when you run into these patterns
of internalized racial perceptions because of past hurts that people still carry and haven't fully let go and healed yet.


----------



## emilynghiem (Jan 17, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Well if she doesn't understand it in terms of race,
what about spiritual history and cultural history.

It's the same social conditions that caused disruptions, divisions and deep rooted distrust
affecting social groups and perceptions.

We can still talk about the history and stages of healing over many generations.
Race is a factor in how the fear became so dividing, but it doesn't have to be argued over as the cause.

I agrêe with CB the problems starts with the spirit and then it manifests in society, where race religion and political groups manifest how the conflcits and divisions play out in the real world. but it starts in the spirit, and that is where the healing starts also, before it changes the social dynamics of race and economics as a result.


----------



## Asclepias (Jan 17, 2015)

emilynghiem said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...


If she doesnt understand in terms of race she is a fool. There is nothing different at all about the Black condition no matter where in the world it occurs...unless its in a country run by Black African people which she also has disdain for. That condition is normally social and economic oppression. Hell she grew up in poverty. Also her comments on "good hair" and the need for one to be mixed with white in order to possess it, is one of the ills affecting Black people world wide. I have no tolerance for such self destructive and idiotic trains of thought. People who think like that are too far gone to be considered someone I can talk to and achieve some progress. If you hate what you are then you have some personal issues that need to be attended to before you can ever consider yourself worthy of leading anyone or fixing in racial or class problems.

Here is just one example of her ignorance and self hate I just happened to find.

Is This Racist Page 31 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Carib Gyal (Jan 17, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You're kind of a big oafish guy, huh.


----------



## MarcATL (Jan 17, 2015)

Carib Gyal said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...


Which island are you from? And where in the US did you migrate to?


----------



## MarcATL (Jan 17, 2015)

Only a certain segment of Caribbean people use the term "mulatto" . Homegirl might be Panamanian or even Dominican. Some form of Latino decent. They have a sordid history of racial strife and confussion. I look forward to her confirmation.


----------



## emilynghiem (Jan 17, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Dear Asclepias
I hate to break the news to you, buddy, but everyone I know including you and me
is going to have areas where we have our personal biases and judge people differently by them.

Part of the process of undoing racial and social conditioning is recognizing we have these weird differences
because we are all brought up in unique situations and have run into different phenomena.

To the credit of Carib Gyal,
CB is TRYING to understand what race is such a stumbling block to groups in America,
even though I DON'T agree with jabbing at you and trying to get your goat over your hot buttons.

Underneath that slamming back and forth
There is a SINCERE concern to reach out and try to understand and connect,
with the hope that people CAN get over these barriers holding them back.

I can see that in between the lines, with both you and CG poking jabs at each other back and forth.
You both care, but both address this from different angles.

I think CG looks at it from a similar viewpoint of Conservatives like Allen West
who can't seem to break through the liberal mentality that shuts out his views equally.

Asclepias if you and I can connect with CG that means we can figure out
how to bridge similar gaps and barriers SEGREGATING the conservative
Blacks from working with liberal Blacks. One of my friends started asking me
to explain Conservative Blacks and how the heck can they be against help from govt?

So this conversation needs to be shared with people across party and racial lines
and really get what is going on here.

I think you and CG are compassionate enough about helping the poor and oppressed
people suffering from these problems, that you will find ways to use your differences
in approach as an ADVANTAGE in teamwork and not see it as a negative handicap
holding one or the other back.

I think you  are both onto something here,
and if you can find ways to manage around it,
you can help twice as many people than you are now.

Your efforts will double, triple, quadruple
just like playing tennis with two people covering the court instead of just one straining to do so.

So I encourage you to continue the effort to understand where the other
is coming from, and learning how to communicate, u sing your
differences in cultural and race perception FOR you instead of letting these work against you.

You are more powerful than you may think,
both of you, and working together, WOW the potential is even greater!

go for it, I applaud you both and cheer you on!


----------

